# General > Farming & Crofting >  Wanted : Buff orpington chickens

## Craftycrofter

Hi All, 

I'm looking for a pair or trio of Buff Orpington Chickens if anyone has any for sale? 

Cheers
David

----------


## garron28

HI, You could give this number a try, they might have some Buffs. 07593425703

----------


## Craftycrofter

Hi 
Many thanks for that, do you have a contact name there?

Cheers

David

----------


## garron28

Hi, his name is Anthony. He's in Caithness.

----------

